# The doctors surgery



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Accompanying my friend to the doctors surgery this morning got me thinking how different they are here when comparing to those in the UK.

Now, we already know that we are in for a min of an hours wait which really annoyed me at first, like haven't I got better things to do than sit for x amount of time with all these sick people around me and wonder what I will come out with!?

Now, I must be acclimatising to the spanish way of life because I have accepted the din that they make. It's really noisy, so noisy that you can't hear your name being called when its your turn. When I think back in the UK everyone would be sat stiffly there and not say a word to anyone or if you did everyone else would hear your conversation coz it's so quiet!!

I have found that the spanish are like us when it comes to queueing in supermarkets etc and in the surgery they accept forgivingly that their turn will come, until someone tries to barge in out of turn then all hell breaks loose!!! Where we would sit and take it quietly they will mutter and groan in a way that we would like to but are too reserved to do it!!

I also find that nearly the whole family goes too making it seem as though there are loads of people in front of you before it's your turn and you think that it will never come 

So, I decided today that I quite like going to the doctors surgery where it can be quite entertaining.

Do yother expats find the same??

Do I need to get a life??


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

I usually cover my face with shame on the way out. Our GP is lovely, but she likes to talk and appointments may take a while.
I book ours online and make sure I get in first but today was finally the day when Mr exdiva had to give his medical history. So that would be my job as the Castellano/Galego speaker to explain his thankfully, uncomplicated medical history. 
She's thorough our GP. But oh, the muttering when one leaves...¡que verguenza!
She always asks 'would you like more drugs? and then prints out another sheaf of prescriptions.
xx


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Normatheexdiva said:


> I usually cover my face with shame on the way out. Our GP is lovely, but she likes to talk and appointments may take a while.
> I book ours online and make sure I get in first but today was finally the day when Mr exdiva had to give his medical history. So that would be my job as the Castellano/Galego speaker to explain his thankfully, uncomplicated medical history.
> She's thorough our GP. But oh, the muttering when one leaves...¡que verguenza!
> She always asks 'would you like more drugs? and then prints out another sheaf of prescriptions.
> xx


I wonder what they would have said if Mr exdiva's passed medical history had of been complicated


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

I think it depends on the surgery and the doctor. The one I go to there is usually a massive queue just to book an appointment. However, since you can now book appointments online or by text, its been fantastic. (Best thing the government have done so far, I think.) Of course, if you need a specialist, or a blood test, there is further queuing but it has improved a lot. Wouldnt put it on my favourite places to go tho!
My doctor tends to be quite brisk and efficient, and I have been in and of there within seconds sometimes! On the other hand, my son's paeditrician, who is very good, is a mine of information, and so you always have to wait an hour for her.
The last time I saw my doctor, there was a notice on the door, saying if you have any flu symptoms you have to inform her immediately upon entering. I went with a terrible cough which wouldnt go, and she got very nervous and immediately whipped out one of these masks to protect herself, just in case! Needless to say, she was keen to get rid of me!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I also think that the presciption card is a very good idea that Spain has come up with. He has just had it stamped for 10 months!!!!! So he need not visit for another precription until that time is up unless he needs to vist for something new.

Like your doctor Caz my OH's is brusque and spares but a couple of words...haha.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

I am just amazed at how quick AND thorough they are. In Torrevieja, if you are more than 10 mins late being seen the doll of a receptionist glides over and apologises! One day she lead me into a room and said I could sit there because she realised how annoying the noisy children must be! 

The Spanish Health Service is something the Spanish have every right to be proud of I feel.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

SteveHall said:


> I am just amazed at how quick AND thorough they are. In Torrevieja, if you are more than 10 mins late being seen the doll of a receptionist glides over and apologises! One day she lead me into a room and said I could sit there because she realised how annoying the noisy children must be!
> 
> The Spanish Health Service is something the Spanish have every right to be proud of I feel.


Yours must be private then??  That's not the way it goes in our surgery...lol.


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

I don't think they have those prescription charge thingies oop north yet. 
I have been amazed at just how good the system is, from actually giving me my horrendously expensive MS injections, to how clean the hospitals are.
Once I understood the differences between the UK and here, it's been very easy. No complaints. I did have to tell the rather sexy (his opinion, not mine) GP about Mr Diva's liver problem, which now puts him into the system, but I got his age wrong. I must write a note to tell her that he's 54, not 44!
xx


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Nope, Spanish State Clinic.


----------



## xrachelx (Aug 18, 2009)

hi

just wondered what the website u used was to book ur appointments online?

could you let me know what it is please

thanks

rachel


----------



## Normatheexdiva (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi,
we live in Galicia, where the health system is run by the Xunta de Galica, as is the online booking system. It's called SERGAS 
Also called the Consellería de Sanidade
Consellería de Sanidade - SERGAS

You put in your tarjeta number and follow the instructions which are in Castellano or Galego.

I don't know how this works in the other parts of Spain, I'm afraid!
xxx


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

xrachelx said:


> hi
> 
> just wondered what the website u used was to book ur appointments online?
> 
> ...


Hi Rachel,
As Norma pointed out, it depends where you live. Where are you? In Andalucia, you can google SAS or interSAS, which is the online system for Andalucia, and get onto the system that way, and look for the links for Atencion Primaria, Cita Previa. Or www.juntadeandalucia.es/servicioandaluzdesalud 

In other areas, I dont know either but I imagine you would go into your local government website and search for the same links there.

Caz.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

I'd really appreciate some guidance. I've got signed up with the Spanish (Andalucian?) health service so if I trip over the dog and break my arm/leg whatever and can walk to the surgery....what happens? Is there the equivalent of a GP here? Do you have to use the clinic/GP in your locality?
And what about dentistry? In the UK I had private dental insurance as it worked out cheaper than the NHS for bridgework etc (honestly!) and in Prague all medical and dental care had to be private as I had no insurance.
Hopefully I won't have to use these facilities for a while but it's best to be prepared. 
And what if I trip over the dog and can't make it to the surgery? Will an ambulance come? What's this helicopter service thingy I keep reading about??
I'd be really grateful if some kind soul could spare the time to answer all these questions


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I'd really appreciate some guidance. I've got signed up with the Spanish (Andalucian?) health service so if I trip over the dog and break my arm/leg whatever and can walk to the surgery....what happens? Is there the equivalent of a GP here? Do you have to use the clinic/GP in your locality?
> And what about dentistry? In the UK I had private dental insurance as it worked out cheaper than the NHS for bridgework etc (honestly!) and in Prague all medical and dental care had to be private as I had no insurance.
> Hopefully I won't have to use these facilities for a while but it's best to be prepared.
> And what if I trip over the dog and can't make it to the surgery? Will an ambulance come? What's this helicopter service thingy I keep reading about??
> I'd be really grateful if some kind soul could spare the time to answer all these questions


From what I understand, you have to use your local surgery/health centre but you can choose which doctor you see. If you are entitled to treatment on the health service and now have the Social Security card, you have to take it with you first of all to register there and every time you go to the doctor to book an appointment, blood test, or for a specialist.
If you break your arm or leg in an emergency, most health centres have an A&E system called Urgencias, where you can be seen there and then without a prior appointment. I think with the ambulance service you have to be very careful, as I understand that you may actually have to pay for them. For that reason, when i was pregnant, I also signed up with a private health clinic for emergencies, similar to Helicoptaros Sanitarios, which I think you are referring to, so that I would be covered in such a case.
Mind you, if its a broken arm or leg, better to go direct to the hospital A&E rather then a health centre. 
As for dentists, there is no national health service from what I can gather, although I have heard children up to a certain age get free check ups (though am still looking into this at the moment).
Maybe someone else will be able to give you more definite answers.
Caz.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

My OH was allococated a GP once he had his Social Security card. He had no choice as to which clinic he could use or choice of GP. He is a pensioner and I'm not sure about nonpensioners but I guess here it would be the same. I suppose it works differently in different areas...already we can see a diifference in the way things work  (I like that word,...different, don't I...lol)!


----------



## Caz.I (Mar 21, 2009)

Chica said:


> My OH was allococated a GP once he had his Social Security card. He had no choice as to which clinic he could use or choice of GP. He is a pensioner and I'm not sure about nonpensioners but I guess here it would be the same. I suppose it works differently in different areas...already we can see a diifference in the way things work  (I like that word,...different, don't I...lol)!


Hi Chica,
I think in Andalucia he should be able to, in theory! lol, choose his GP. On the SAS website (the health one rather than the one with the very fit soldiers ), there is even a section for applying to change doctors, and I know people who have done it. Maybe in the beginning, if you dont specify, they will just allocate you to the one they want. Usually, the problem is that we never know if a different one will be better or worse!

Caz.


----------

